# Cheese Please



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is one food category we havn't discussed yet... Cheese

For the past year I've been exploring cheeses from around the world. Got turned on to fine cheeses after attending a wine and cheese party. Growing up my family only ever had mozzarella, american, chedder, and swiss so I'm not familiar with too many high-end fromages yet.

Anyway, some of the cheeses I've found that I like are Manchego(Spainish), aged Gouda(Dutch), Leicester, and Wensleydale w/cranberries(British).

I love when I get the chance to break out a good bottle of red wine, some nice cheese, and finish it all off with a fine stogie.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Cheese is my favorite food! My dad is a huge cheese guy, so, when I was growing up, there was always a variety of obscure cheeses in the fridge. Early on, I was actually disgusted by a lot of them, but developed a taste for Muenster, Gouda, St. Jorge (a really pungent Portuguese cheese). I love cheeses from England, especially Double Gloucestershire, Stilton, and Cheshire. I'm also big on goat cheeses, as well as farmer's cheeses, and the cottage cheeses, like the Indian homemade cheese, Paneer.

Still, I have to say that Swiss cheeses are probably my faves, especially Emmental, which has a nutty/tangy flavor, and is excellent with fruit.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Cheese is my favorite food! My dad is a huge cheese guy, so, when I was growing up, there was always a variety of obscure cheeses in the fridge. Early on, I was actually disgusted by a lot of them, but developed a taste for Muenster, Gouda, St. Jorge (a really pungent Portuguese cheese). I love cheeses from England, especially Double Gloucestershire, Stilton, and Cheshire. I'm also big on goat cheeses, as well as farmer's cheeses, and the cottage cheeses, like the Indian homemade cheese, Paneer.
> 
> Still, I have to say that Swiss cheeses are probably my faves, especially Emmental, which has a nutty/tangy flavor, and is excellent with fruit.


When I lived in France, my entire diet for the year was baguettes, cheese, wine, and clementine oranges. Oh yeah, chocolate too. I prefer Swiss cheeses but my fav is the Norwegian Jarlsburg clone. I used to buy quarter wheels per month when we had a cheese co-op.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Cheese is my favorite food! My dad is a huge cheese guy, so, when I was growing up, there was always a variety of obscure cheeses in the fridge. Early on, I was actually disgusted by a lot of them, but developed a taste for Muenster, Gouda, St. Jorge (a really pungent Portuguese cheese). I love cheeses from England, especially Double Gloucestershire, Stilton, and Cheshire. I'm also big on goat cheeses, as well as farmer's cheeses, and the cottage cheeses, like the Indian homemade cheese, Paneer.
> 
> Still, I have to say that Swiss cheeses are probably my faves, especially Emmental, which has a nutty/tangy flavor, and is excellent with fruit.


My mom makes a great Muenster cheese pie. you use bisquick, muenster cheese, and pepperoni some othe rstuff and back it like a deep dish pizza. It is so delicious!

T


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I love cheese! Any kind of cheese will do me just fine. I'm not a conesiur by any means, but I enjoy trying new kinds of cheese.

One of my favorite places (that alas, I haven't been to in years) is Gus' in Pueblo, Colorado. An old time neighborhood bar that used to serve the steel workers. They have what they call a Dutch Lunch and as I recall they have this baby swiss that is to die for! Drinking the coldest beer in the world (in the schooners they have that are ice cold) and eating a Dutch Lunch is just about perfection.

As an aside, Gus' was featured in a National Geographic some years ago and is on the National Historical Registry.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> When I lived in France, my entire diet for the year was baguettes, cheese, wine, and clementine oranges. Oh yeah, chocolate too. I prefer Swiss cheeses but my fav is the Norwegian Jarlsburg clone. I used to buy quarter wheels per month when we had a cheese co-op.


Oooo! Forgot about Jarlsburg! That's one of my faves! Haven't bought it in ages, so I think I know what's on the shopping list tonite!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> My mom makes a great Muenster cheese pie. you use bisquick, muenster cheese, and pepperoni some othe rstuff and back it like a deep dish pizza. It is so delicious!
> 
> T


That sounds fantastic! I find Muenster to be one of the best melting cheeses. As a kid, one of my favorite snakes was Muenster melted on toast with a bit of butter. It's one of those simple things that, when eaten today, takes me right back to childhood!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Favorite is American cheese on sandwiches. I like chunks of cheddar to have when drinking a nice bottle of wine as well.

Bleu Cheese for the salads and dips all the way.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

AAAhhhhhh..........the power of Cheeeese.



SAY CHEEEESE!!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh yeah cheese! I love Swiss, Muenster and Gouda cheese. I'm a big fan of sharp sheddar and colbyjack as well. Here in Miami we have a "cuban style" cheese. It's very hard to describe and it's got a very unique texture and flavor. The best way to eat it is to just toss it in a pan with some butter and fry it. It won't melt, it will develop a crust has it fries and softens the inside a little. Delicious!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Queso Cubano, Havarti, and Swiss are my favorites!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Cheese is great. I like most varieties and am willing to try anything once.

I especially like to cut the cheese


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

LastClick said:


> I especially like to cut the cheese


i understand completely where your coming from :r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

LastClick said:


> Cheese is great. I like most varieties and am willing to try anything once.
> 
> I especially like to cut the cheese


me too! specifically when its nice and warm!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

horrorview said:


> As a kid, one of my favorite snakes was Muenster, we ate him melted on toast with a bit of butter.


Somehow I just find that to be disgusting 

My newest favorite cheese is a Basque Shepard's Cheese, it's freakin' amazing!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Next time you're making dirty mashed potatoes......you know, when you whip sour cream, garlic, cheese, etc. in them, try a little bleu cheese. It gives em a nice kick.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

The closest I ever got to a variety of cheeses while growing up in Wyoming was the hickory farms sampler my parents got every christmas, that smoked cheese was damn good!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Baked Camembert is the bomb! Take one medium (5 Oz.) camembert and bake it on an oven proof dish at 425F fir about 6 minutes, serve with garlci ciabatta. *dribble* I'm really hungry now.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I too am a cheeseaholic. Weather it's Vermont Cheddar on triscuts for a snack or Parmesean grated on pasta. The other night I made a Quiche with Gruyère cheese. Man I love that Gruyère cheese. But my all time favorite cheese is Pecorino Romano (fresh) from this little Italian deli in KCMO. Everything they serve/sell is a direct import from Italy. So once and awhile I go down there (because the chit ain't cheap) and buy some Italian meats and cheeses. But I love cheese.....White American cheese with Liverwurst some mayo and mustard is great. Just ate some Big Eye Swiss with smoked ham rolled up. Found this site for us cheese lovers


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I like strong cheeses, the stronger the better however some of my favorites are Gorgonzola, Aged Blue cheese, Havarti (not strong but very good) and once in awhile I even enjoy some fumunda cheese :r


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

there is a cheese factory in Leraysville PA that makes an excellent raw milk cheddar. They also sell the curds as a snack.

Good stuff


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, man. The Central Market on the way home from work has a wall of cheese that I browse whenever I go in. Takes me an hour just in that section alone!

I've been experimenting with various Gorgonzolas - Sweet Dulce, cave aged natural, extra green, etc.

I'm also a HUGE Gruyere fan. I like a nice aged one with the crystals in it. I'll slice that off and eat it with a pear for dinner.

I also like Havarti, Gouda, Sharp Cheddar, Wendsleydale - I went to the Wendsleydales, near York, last year and ate native cheese! - and one called Welsh Red Dragon. That one has whole mustard seeds in it. Good stuff!

Haven't tried a cheese plate with a cigar yet. Maybe I'll do that with a nice glass of port on Sunday...


----------



## Tahoeseno (Feb 6, 2005)

Human cheese wheel here. Too many favorite cheeses to mention,
but I do have a recommendation for where to purchase cheese(s)
and cheese spreads (I especially recommend the provolone and 
chianti and Abruzze spreads) online:

www.dibruno.com

DiBruno Bros. in South Philadelphia is one of my all time favorite places
to go buy cheese, and those spreads are *very* tasty.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I LUV CHEESE YOU GUYS SHOULD TRY THE HARD CHEESE FROM EL SALVADOR MMMM


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I like strong cheeses, the stronger the better however some of my favorites are Gorgonzola, Aged Blue cheese, Havarti (not strong but very good) and once in awhile I even enjoy some fumunda cheese :r


You should try munster... or in the same way some of the smaller cigars pack a heftier punch, petit munster... a cheese with a diameter of less than 5" in clingfilm in an air tight container will stink out an airplane cabin. Yowsers!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I like strong cheeses, the stronger the better, and once in awhile I even enjoy some *fumunda* cheese :r


Wowsers! I try and stay away from that stuff. :r Guess only a real man can handle fumunda.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Humbird Cheese Mart - Wisconsin 1-888-684-5353

Ran across them on a scouting trip to the Boundary Waters Canoe Area a couple of years ago. They have a 6 year old, true aged cheddar that is the best I've had. The make all their own cheeses, have a wide variety, and will send you a catalog. However, the catalog only list up to 3 year old cheedar, you have to know they have cheddar up to 8? years old.

They will only ship during cold months, so they hae stopped shipping until probably October or November. They have me hooked as a domestic producer. I'm sure there are plenty non-US sources that I would equally enjoy, just don't know them, or have as good access. Humbird has a web site, but I have that infor storred under an alternate screen name than what I'm signed on as right now. You might also find them under Market Street Cheese, in Wisconsin Dells.

Good cheese that is not from mass producers that age cheeses chemically. Another one of those slopes that I find myself sliding down.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cabot Sharp Cheddar is the one cheese I can't live without.

Saint Andre
Garlic / mushroom brie
Boursin
Smoked Gouda
Dill havarti


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> You should try munster... or in the same way some of the smaller cigars pack a heftier punch, petit munster... a cheese with a diameter of less than 5" in clingfilm in an air tight container will stink out an airplane cabin. Yowsers!


I've had your regular run of the mill muenster but I'll definitely have to try the Petit Muenster. It sounds great! Sounds like my kinda cheese, strong and pungent


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I've had your regular run of the mill muenster but I'll definitely have to try the Petit Muenster. It sounds great! Sounds like my kinda cheese, strong and pungent


 Yeah, I remember coming back from france with one in my hand luggage... I think I'd have been better recieved if I'd been a terrorist... It's one stinky cheese! But oh so nice...


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

My wife loves st. andre. It's like there is crack in it or something 

I like gryere(sp?) cheese, aged hard cheeses like havarti and stilton are also really nice.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> ) and once in awhile I even enjoy some fumunda cheese :r


Dustin, I know where you can get a good supply of that...It's called "horrorview's thong"... u


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Working my way through a triangle of three year old Gouda. Man, is that chit good!  Its harder than most cheeses and has a nice suble nutty flavor. Been getting it out in the evenings and cutting off slivers. Can't stop...I'm a cheese addict. Not good for the waist though.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cambazola (?)
I think that's what it's called - mix of Camembert & Gorgonzola.
Nice because you get a bit of the gorgonzola flavor without it being overpowering.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Red Dragon - it's a soft cheddar with some mustard in it...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Having lived part of my childhood in Wisconsin, we were a cheese family!! I love many kinds of cheese, am particularly fond of blue cheese, gorgonzola, very sharp/aged cheddars and European soft cheeses. We have several places in Houston that carry enormous varieties and I feel like a kid in a candy shop going in there!!!!

Anyone ever have cheese curds? The real kind, the kind made from leftovers after you make cheese? They salt them and they're really really oh so good! We ate them all the time as kids!! And I'm not talking about the "cheese curds" they sell commercially, those are just cut up chunks of cheese.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Anyone ever have cheese curds? The real kind, the kind made from leftovers after you make cheese?


I see them for sale in the Penn State Creamery. Been meaning to try them for a while now. A friend of mine says they are really good if you bread and fry them.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Nothing like some cheddar on two pieces of bread with mustard


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Gorgonzola! Man, that's the best cheese I have ever had. I do like a good, really sharp cheddar as well but nothing beats gorgonzola.

My roommate and I were feeling adventurous a couple of months ago and picked up some Limburger at a specialty butcher shop. She tried it first and held back the gag reflex long enough for me to try it. It really tasted like cat urine, sandpaper and ass. Come to think of it, it's kinda like a Cuban Cremosa cheese.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I love french cheeses, a whole country that knows how to do cheese. Especially a creamy Brie de Meaux or a hard aged Fumaison or even a tangy ripe Bleu de Laqueuille. There's just so many to choose from that I could spend a lifetime eating cheese, not a bad idea either. Unfortunately the U.S. Customs won't let un-pasteurized cheese in the country so it makes it very hard to get a real cheese from Europe. Sort of like trying to get ISOMs. Usually I have to go over to Canada and bring them back with me. It helps that I have family over there.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CJupdike said:


> I love french cheeses, a whole country that knows how to do cheese. Especially a creamy Brie de Meaux or a hard aged Fumaison or even a tangy ripe Bleu de Laqueuille. There's just so many to choose from that I could spend a lifetime eating cheese, not a bad idea either.


In case you've never tried it: Drizzle some honey over your Brie. It works with the cheese so well you'll be surprised.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Last nite my wife made some Cajun Quiche' with some aged Brie..... excellent stuff. It was Crawfish, Spinach, and Brie in the Quiche' and it was probably the best meal I've had in a long time. Nothing quite like some good cheese to make a good meal great.

Oh and Dale, last week I went to this new restaurant in town and they started making their Caesar Salad with Gorgonzola..... it was fantastic. You would love it, if you're ever in town (yeah right) I'll buy you a salad and fix you up with some great stogies.

XXX


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Bought a triangle of Manchego made with raw goat milk the other day. Great stuff. Much better than the pastuerized version.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Jeff said:


> Bought a triangle of Manchego made with raw goat milk the other day. Great stuff. Much better than the pastuerized version.


You can get non-pastuerized cheese? I know very little about cheese other than the fact that it tastes good...and my girlfriend was bitching about the fact that you cant get NP cheese in this nanny state (she had just returned from a long stay in southern France).


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Jeff said:


> In case you've never tried it: Drizzle some honey over your Brie. It works with the cheese so well you'll be surprised.


At christmas dinner with the ex gf's fam a few years back, they did some deal with raspberries I think it was, cooked em in microwave, then plopped em on a small brie wheel. The heat from the berries melts the cheese slightly and ya dip a cracker into it...was quite good


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Two of my favorite cheeses are washed rind; Oka and La Raclette. Both very stinky, but very good


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheese Rocks!!! I like fresh sliced fried mazza smothered in a good marinara.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Got to go for a very mature Chedder, from a farmhouse truckle, not one of these plastic ones, then a good bit of stilton.


----------

